# Morphsuit?



## HauntedHouse (Aug 30, 2012)

I found out about theses costumes the other day called morphsuits, my friend suggested that the group buy versions of the suit for a halloween party we're planning.
I'm not sure whether they are genius or just silly?
http://www.squidoo.com/halloween-morphsuit


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres a thread with some opinions on them--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/105056-season-brings-morphsuits.html

Also info on cheaper versions and more variety--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...lloween-ideas-amazing-spiderman-costumes.html

Search zentai on ebay to see the different designs and you can also get them tailored to your measurements for the same price as the morph suits.Also, your link doesnt work so I couldnt see what your style of suit would be.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

HauntedHouse said:


> I'm not sure whether they are genius or just silly?


I suppose that depends entirely on what one's planning to do with them?


----------



## Cecili (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course, the suits are good and nice, my opinion~~ Like it, just go for it...
Such as this one, it's very cool~~


----------

